# Molly - First Days



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

I thought I'd make a thread with the first pics of Molly in her new home (with Shizukq invading a few pics ) - so here we go!

View attachment 40074

First pic of her in my arms, less than an hour after her arrival. 

View attachment 40082

An hour later.

View attachment 40090

Bedtime!

View attachment 40098

"Look at my pretty new sweater, everyone!"

View attachment 40106

"Hello, sissy!"
Just now.

She's adapting really well! I'm so proud of her and Shizzy! <3


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute! I know you are happy!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Huly said:


> Very cute! I know you are happy!


You have no idea.  She's just a tiny bundle of perfection! <3

Here's another! Killin' the Kong Snugga Wubba! - grrrrr!
View attachment 40146



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Molly is just too cute! And that name really suits her . How old is she? It's good to see her making herself right at home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

"MY bone! MINE!"
View attachment 40170


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

2 little darlings .


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awww, puppy LOVE <3 Congratulations on getting your new babygirl home <3


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks, everyone! I'm loving being a two-chi momma! 



Chiluv04 said:


> Molly is just too cute! And that name really suits her . How old is she? It's good to see her making herself right at home.


Sorry, I missed your post!  She was born the 20th of July, so that makes her 5 months.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe! Well enjoy the puppy time, she'll be a big girl before you know!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

The first day went better than I'd ever dare hope for! Shizuka was still quite apprehensive, but she sniffed Molly all the time and even let Molly sniff her a few times - and they even played catch a few times! <3 Her first night went really well too - she slept in the head end of my bed while Shizzy was in the foot end like she's used to. No whining or anything, or even going to the toilet in the bedroom! She slept through the night and waited to do her business until I took her and Shiz out into the garden in the morning.  Her second night was perfect too! Today is her second day and she follows me around the house like a little stalker, haha. She's awesome! Here are a few pics: 

View attachment 40234

The first night - this is within minutes after going to bed!

View attachment 40242

"Lookit my new sweater, everyone!" 

View attachment 40250

"Hello, sis!"

View attachment 40258

Killin' the Kong Snugga Wubba! Grrr!

View attachment 40266

"Omnomnomnom!"


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

View attachment 40274


View attachment 40282

Snuggle-addict extraordinaire!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

View attachment 40290

Snuggle-hug!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Such a cute little snuggle bunny 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Such a cute little snuggle bunny


She's SO snuggly, haha - Shizzy likes to snuggle quite a bit as well, but Molly takes it to the extreme and wants to be in your arms ALL the time, no matter what you're doing! It's adorable! <3


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I love her! And I think you do, too!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Molly is a lovely girl. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Habbysmama (Dec 28, 2013)

That's a cute little duo. Your little molly is just 6 days older than my emma.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Lovely photo's. It's great that she has settled in so well. They are both so cute. I have a cream chi and black/grey merle chi too.


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks, everyone! And yes, I love her to bits! She's my baby, along with Shizzy. And I think she's loving her new home. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

More pics! 









The Terrifying Twins! :coolwink:
As you can see, it's going very well with the two of them, getting along. 









"Lookit my new hoodie! WITH WINGS!" :angel9:









New sqeaky toy - Grrrona Beer! 









Snuggles! :love9:


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful pair they make 



x


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

TobyChi said:


> Beautiful pair they make
> 
> 
> 
> x


Thank you! They have matching harnesses now, too! 










(They have matching collars in the same brand/pattern as well - I have a huge weakness for ROGZ (the brand) :lol: )


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kuzuri said:


> Thank you! They have matching harnesses now, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't they look cute and happy in their new harnesses. I love matching my girls . All of your pics are super cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Graciesmom (Dec 13, 2013)

Awe! So cute! She looks like a little sweetheart!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Don't they look cute and happy in their new harnesses. I love matching my girls . All of your pics are super cute!


They have the Pink Bones collar, leash and harness too!









And Molly has the ROGZ pupz collar, leash and harness as well:








It's adorable!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I missed this one, haven't been on in a while, she is beautiful, both Chi's are, congrats!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Graciesmom said:


> Awe! So cute! She looks like a little sweetheart!


She's SO sweet and gentle! She's been raised well too, with proper socialization (she LOVES meeting new people and dogs!) and goes to the toilet outside (apart from a couple of accidents, which she did in the bathroom) and everything. She's perfect!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

SNUGGLE-ATTACK! <3


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Mommy's lil' shrimp!









Peace and quiet. <3


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

I've got more pics! 









In her hoodie with wiiiiiings, haha. She adores that thing.

---------------


















I stuffed the Kong with treats and she played with it for an hour. 

---------------


















Sleepy lil' munchkin! :love9:


----------



## Graciesmom (Dec 13, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwww!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

